# Duyuru > Kültür >  Pamukkale De Şaşırtan Durum

## ceydaaa

Pamukkale'deki Hierapolis antik kentinde "Ölüler ülkesine geçiş kapısı" olarak adlandırılan Plutonium Mağarası ile Cehennem Kapısı'nın gün yüzüne çıkarılarak, bölgenin cazibesinin artırılması hedefleniyor.

Pamukkale ören yerinin işletmesini 2008'de yapılan protokolle 2016'ya kadar üstlenen Denizli İl Özel İdaresi'nin Genel Sekreteri Adem Oklu, AA muhabirine yaptığı açıklamada, Pamukkale'nin tarih boyunca, Helenistik dönemde, Roma döneminde, Bizans döneminde ve günümüzde çok önemli bir yer olduğunu belirtti.

Pamukkale'deki Hierapolis antik kentinde "ölüler ülkesine geçiş kapısı" olarak adlandırılan Plutoniom Mağarası ile Cehennem Kapısı'nın gün yüzüne çıkarılarak, Pamukkale'ye olan cazibenin artırılmasını hedeflediklerini vurgulayan Oklu, Pamukkale'ye gelen ziyaretçi sayısını artırmak istediklerini, bunun için buradaki değerlerin canlandırılması, anlatılması, şekillendirilmesi gerektiğini kaydetti.

Alanın restore edilerek ayağa kaldırılması inin ve efsanelerin tekrar yaşatılmasının önemine değinen Oklu, "Antik dönemde bu kadar önemli bir kentteki restorasyonların, iyileştirmelerin yapılıp, arkeolojik efsanelerin de canlandırılarak bunların gün yüzüne çıkarılması, ülkemize ve bölgemize daha çok turistin gelmesi için çok önemli" dedi.
Oklu, Hierapolis'te 9 şiddetindeki büyük depremde şehir yıkıldığında büyük fay kırıkları ile magmaya kadar uzanan hatların ortaya çıktığını belirterek, şehrin yeniden kurulduğunda, o günün insanlarının buraları "Cehenneme açılan kapı" diye nitelendirdiklerini söyledi.
Oklu, bölgede 1957'de İtalyan kazı heyeti tarafından başlatılan kazı çalışmalarının devam ettiğine işaret etti.

burada ölüler dünyasına bir geçiş kapısı olduğu belirtildi. Ölüler dünyasına geçiş kapısı pamuk kaleden geçtiği söylenmekteydi. Araştırmalara göre bu kapı tek kapı ile sınırlı kalmayıp

----------

